# anyone know where I can get the speaker harness for PPI M &AM series



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I am in need of the wiring plug for a PPI M and AM series amps. I believe they are the same plug. SO if anyone knows a place let me know. I have a 2150m, 2050m, and 2075AM that I need speaker plugs for.

Tim


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Aaah, the agesold problem of finding the priceless harnesses for the M/AM/Pro Mos amps. You won't like the short answer because, it's not a hopeful one. Basically, there are far more of the amps from this series than there are harnesses left. Not hard to figure though. The wiring harness was the one weak point of these fantastic amps. 
So, you options are...
1. Get lucky and find a blown amp that still has a harness. (You'll be waiting awhile) 
2. Solder speaker and remote leads directly to the boards internally. (Makes for an ugly look IMO) 
3. Keep searching eBay and the Facebook Groups for some harnesses. (They can run you anywhere from $25-$60 each if/when you do finally find them!). 
4. Find a competent tech who can replace the amp side of the harness with a lug or binding posts. (This service won't be cheap but, is the best solution and you'll never need to worry about harnesses ever again.)

Best of luck!


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info. thinking of #4, could I get a plug set up like the Art series installed. Actually do both power/ground and speaker. I have seen the plugs all over ebay but not the pins. Any idea where to get those?
Tim


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

wagonmaster said:


> Thanks for the info. thinking of #4, could I get a plug set up like the Art series installed. Actually do both power/ground and speaker. I have seen the plugs all over ebay but not the pins. Any idea where to get those?
> Tim


You might be able to get someone to do a setup like you're describing but, what I like and it also would seem to be an simpler solution is something like this..


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

Sorry to bring up an old post but PPI_guy, is the unit in the picture yours? Who did the speaker lug mod?

Thanks.

Tim


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for all the reply's , for future reference can someone please post some images of what these harnesses look like both attached to the amp(s) and 
with the mating plug sitting unplugged 

Tanx ...... Vin


----------

